# NKPS A Hidden Morgue May 2013



## Ninja Kitten (May 12, 2013)

On our Adventures up north we had had this place on our list for a while so we decided on an early morning wander around her...little did we know that we were to find this little beauty in a little building tucked away...hope you enjoy splored as always with my besty and partner in crime..PS.... his pics will follow...









​



All Splored Out.....


​


----------



## perjury saint (May 12, 2013)

*Couldnt believe our luck stumbling on this little cracker!! What luck!! ​*






 













​
*Another brilliant NKPS splorventure... Ace location and company... ​*


----------



## Catmandoo (May 12, 2013)

Absolute top! Nice find!


----------



## vanburen (May 13, 2013)

Oh my god, thats fantastic !


----------



## TeeJF (May 13, 2013)

That looks like an interesting place - wondering how come you guys posted so few photos of it though. Looks like a huge building, surely there's more there to see than a morgue?

Or are you just being meanies?


----------



## flyboys90 (May 13, 2013)

Great find & report.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 13, 2013)

Great shots guys , astounding stuff


----------



## demon-pap (May 13, 2013)

good stuff guys, looks a weid place this, any history on it? i.e. when it shut, is it actaully a hospital or solomly a mogue?

thanks for sharing


----------



## night crawler (May 13, 2013)

Not sure I'd want to go in the fridge, bad enough looking at one.


----------



## Silent Hill (May 13, 2013)

Green with envy doesn't even cover it


----------



## darbians (May 13, 2013)

Crazy I can't believe you found bodies in the fridges!!


----------



## ZerO81 (May 13, 2013)

Nice set of shots people!

This place looks really familiar to me, but i cant put my finger on where it is!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 13, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Nice set of shots people!
> 
> This place looks really familiar to me, but i cant put my finger on where it is!



i would imagine you do know zero  just got to find it on the shelves in your brain!!


----------



## UrbanX (May 13, 2013)

Great pics both of ya.... We Want Moar!  
Looks a fantastic, creepy place


----------



## smiler (May 13, 2013)

You might have washed your feet, Nice one , I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## Neverwillchange (May 14, 2013)

Simply brilliant !


----------



## jack-the-snipper (May 15, 2013)

excellent was the the £69 ghost tour ?

http://www.hauntedhappenings.co.uk/ghost_hunting_events/event.php?id=1446


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 15, 2013)

jack-the-snipper said:


> excellent was the the £69 ghost tour ?
> 
> http://www.hauntedhappenings.co.uk/ghost_hunting_events/event.php?id=1446



no it wasnt lol!


----------



## ZerO81 (May 15, 2013)

Ninja Kitten said:


> i would imagine you do know zero  just got to find it on the shelves in your brain!!



Shelf located!

Last time i was here it was very full of loud woofers wandering around the place!


----------



## jack-the-snipper (May 15, 2013)

Ninja Kitten said:


> no it wasnt lol!


Hmmm then why in pic 3 would you have them candle like things lit in some sort of makeshift chapel if you like? 

There was a ghost tour there through the night on the 11th May through to the following morning (the 12th, £69 if I remember right),the day after you post your pics up... hmmmm

As Zero81 said about the woofers being there,I know for a fact they would of been barking like mad if they so much of heard or smelt you around the side or the back of this place plus I know it's been heavily secured (live in security) since a few splorers done it a year or two ago...


Sorry
Just too coincidental in my eyes....


Nice pics though!!


----------



## whitelaw (May 15, 2013)

Great job guys, but please - bare feet in an abandoned hospital and in a mortuary? Before flying for a living, I earned the money for my flying lessons as an APT. Trust me, I've worked in a few mortuaries that have been closed down. That last wash down is a long way from 100%.

Take care guys - please, take care.


----------



## perjury saint (May 15, 2013)

jack-the-snipper said:


> Hmmm then why in pic 3 would you have them candle like things lit in some sort of makeshift chapel if you like?
> 
> There was a ghost tour there through the night on the 11th May through to the following morning (the 12th, £69 if I remember right),the day after you post your pics up... hmmmm
> 
> ...



I can assure you theres NO WAY Id shell out 69 quid for some claptrap bloody ghost botherin session!! Urbex all the way mate!! And as for the woofers? Well we took our shoes off for extra stealth...


----------



## perjury saint (May 15, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Shelf located!
> 
> Last time i was here it was very full of loud woofers wandering around the place!



They still are!!


----------



## jack-the-snipper (May 16, 2013)

hahahaha 
im sorry for calling you ghost busters


----------



## peterc4 (May 16, 2013)

excellent stuff


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 16, 2013)

jack-the-snipper said:


> Hmmm then why in pic 3 would you have them candle like things lit in some sort of makeshift chapel if you like?
> 
> There was a ghost tour there through the night on the 11th May through to the following morning (the 12th, £69 if I remember right),the day after you post your pics up... hmmmm
> 
> ...



ERRRRRR! Excuse me! ha ha! ask anyone who knows me and theyl tell you i just dont and wouldnt ever and never have done a permission visit or would pay sixty quid to do a bloody ghost tour!! lol funny as mate!! and i lit the candles for a nice picture...okidokis!!!


----------



## jack-the-snipper (May 16, 2013)

who ya gonna call ?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvkKX035484[/ame]


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 16, 2013)

jack-the-snipper said:


> who ya gonna call ?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvkKX035484



Definatly not jack-the-snipper!


----------



## jack-the-snipper (May 16, 2013)

Ninja Kitten said:


> Definatly not jack-the-snipper!



ok Yvette


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 16, 2013)

jack-the-snipper said:


> ok Yvette



so jack...when exactly will you be contributing to the forum then? a member since february and no reports...? well..? do you explore..?


----------



## jack-the-snipper (May 17, 2013)

i am a very active explorer
i have no doubt you have at least once or twice followed in my footsteps....

i was contributing to the scene before you even started


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 17, 2013)

Nice shots folks, superb find well done


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 17, 2013)

jack-the-snipper said:


> i am a very active explorer
> i have no doubt you have at least once or twice followed in my footsteps....
> 
> i was contributing to the scene before you even started



and thats why you have some great reports up! and you dont know me nor have any idea my age or how long i have been exploring lol..as for following in your footsteps...ha! jog on


----------



## krela (May 17, 2013)

jack-the-snipper said:


> i am a very active explorer
> i have no doubt you have at least once or twice followed in my footsteps....
> 
> i was contributing to the scene before you even started



No-one cares, this conversation is tedious, enough now.


----------



## Harry (May 17, 2013)

Cracking stuff guys!


----------



## sonyes (May 19, 2013)

Awesome, cracking find and lovely pics


----------



## georgie (May 19, 2013)

good work but did you guys not explore the rest of the hospital


----------



## georgie (May 21, 2013)

Get some pics up of the hospital i wanna see more


----------



## MrDan (May 21, 2013)

I too would like to see more. 
Nice so far, but why are you teasing us?


----------



## Bones out (May 21, 2013)

C'mon guys, you got a bunch of greedy gits out here! More pickies 

Good stuff that, fab shots..... Cheers.


----------



## shatners (May 21, 2013)

Superb as always... never fail to impress!

The mrogue shot made me smile


----------



## vanburen (May 21, 2013)

Aye, come on chaps post some of the innards of the hospital will you !


----------



## perjury saint (May 22, 2013)

*Soz peeps! The main hospital is locked up tighter than a nuns knickers and has a live in secca with a dog/bear! *


----------

